# Advice on where to stay le lavandou?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I realise this has probably been asked before  ,but we are thinking of going to this area at the end of July & wanted some ideas for cavaliere,le lavandou area, likely to be very busy could it be too difficult to find space ANYWHERE???
thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Phil 

there's an aire at Cavaliere - private, basically a parking place right on the sea road. Not on the database, we stopped there for an hour or so.

There are a few sites on the database, but very expensive that time of year :roll: . You may be lucky on the aires at Pampleonne beach, especially the Les Tamaris one - there's a municipal site behind it, but we didn't do anything apart from looking in there.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

All around Le Lavandou is an excellent area - they really encourage motorhomes to visit and use the various Aires - but only in winter. They discourage MH's from the town from April until end Oct and close off most if not all the Aires so you should really look at the campsites in the area. 
As Mike says there are several campsites in the area, though I don't remember any having beach direct access and it would be wise to book in advance for July/Aug. 
From memory as Mike also says, they are expensive. If you go a little further east towards St Tropez there are literally dozens of sites along the coast there but again busy this time of year. There are one or two that don't accept bookings so if you turn up there fairly early, say before lunch you may get in


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

Hello,

See here for the Cavaliere Aire €15 night.

Cavaliere Aire

Scroll down the page.

There has always been space when we have been, even July August.

There are campsites in Lavandou, pramousquier and Cavalaire-Sur-Mer.

Know the area well so if you get stuck, let me know.

Trev


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> ................. I don't remember any having beach direct access and it would be wise to book in advance for July/Aug. .................


The next bay east from Le Lavandou is St Clair.
There is a campsite there with easy access to the beach along a path of about 100m.
St Clair is a lovely beach from which to swim.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks chaps 
We went to port grimaud a couple of years ago in the Espace stayed in a Caravan at La pinada (I think it was called)
Janet has friends who stay at st clair, at a campsite (100m up a grass road/footpath) to the beach like you said Autostratus & it is a Beautiful beach.We could try booking there but I prefer to turn up on spec.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Swim Beach Campsite*



autostratus said:


> Vennwood said:
> 
> 
> > ................. I don't remember any having beach direct access and it would be wise to book in advance for July/Aug. .................
> ...


What is the name of the Campsite in St. Clair? Do you have a link?

Trev.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Swim Beach Campsite*



teemyob said:


> What is the name of the Campsite in St. Clair? Do you have a link?
> 
> Trev.


Yes same here please.

We go down most years so it would be nice to have another string to the bow


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

http://www.camping-argentiere.com/ but not quite there but very near one of the two Cavaliers\Cavaliars whatever. Nice site under trees with clean loos and a really lovely pool and just out of mad tourist areas and yet it is 20 mins away from St Trop, probably about no more than 30 mins from Lavandou and nice markets in small town that has a brand new very nice le Clerc supermarket. Famous for its pipe making.

Also I negotiated a percentage off for mHF and Cathy is probably the one you need to speak to as she speaks some English which is more than anyone else there does.

http://www.camping-argentiere.com/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Find*

only info I can find......

Camping St. Clair

Trev


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry I nipped out :wink:

I have not got a link but the place they stay is called Camping st clair,off Avenue andre gide.
I have found this web page if it helps Anyone
http://www.lelavandou.eu/index.htm


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I've found it on Google Earth - about 100mtrs back from the beach just off the main road Avenue Andre Gide

N 43:08:39.50
E 006:22:53.34


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi 

we were there last year in mid august - v. busy and difficult to get on any sites in that area

we stayed on the motorhome campsite (aires) at cavaliaire for approx 7 nights 
it was really difficult to get on - we fell lucky after several attemtps , eventually we went back as someone was moving off but you really do have to fall lucky to get a space on the site 
as described in other responses its right next to road and beach £15euro per night
no generators permitted
great spot - some noise from local nightclub goes on until 2ish

we moved from there to Port Grimaud - which we loved 
easy to get on sites most of them by the beach and large pitches easy to cycle into main town and catch ferry across to St Tropez


----------

